# CmonDionne



## Oceania (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi CmonDionne refers to my scratched and overused Dionne Warwick CD, track 10 of some album especially when I'm in peak hour traffic! So when the CD player is blinking ERROR... I'm saying Oh Cmon Dionne! LOLS... Oh and I think my jokes are funny and quite clever even if no one else does... so there!

I stumbled on this site quite by accident and through reading various discussions have recognized my own life at different stages... the good, the bad and the ugly (not sooo ugly) and the 'what the hell was I thinking?!

At the end of the day all I can say is that I wish you, your families, friends and myself all the best going forward...


----------

